# Training, diet and gear



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm 5'10, 33 years old, 214-222 pounds. I couldn't train for 2 years due to inguinal hernia... Just got the surgery January 5. I was cleared to start training February 20.
 So I got a few weeks under I was a 38 in the waste now I'm a 34. My muscle are growing with my high volume training.
 All I'm on is fast acting insulin.... I've juiced plenty of times, but my source went to prison.
 Hopefully I will be able to juice up again soon and achieve my dreams...
 I'm knowledgeable with roids, but wet behind the ears when it comes to insulin. I use 5iu's in the morning, then 10 it's pre and post workout and I'm taking in about 200 grams of protein and carbs a day.


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2021)

Can you be more specific in what you are asking?
Hopefully yo DO understand the basics and risks with slin. It’s a potentially lethal compound but the risk is easily averted with sound practices. 

Tell us about your protocol.


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 13, 2021)

To be honest I'm lost with insulin. And I'm thinking of quitting it and just waiting for a source.
 I got 14 nova flex pens fast acting insulin. I really want to have a classic physique like Mike Mentzer.
 However if you will tell me how and when to do insulin I'll keep doing it. 
 I eat 10 grams of carbs for every IU of insulin 5-15 minutes after injections.
 My workout is high volume like Frank Zane because I can't lift heavy.


----------



## Jin (Apr 13, 2021)

thegodofwisdom666 said:


> To be honest I'm lost with insulin. And I'm thinking of quitting it and just waiting for a source.
> I got 14 nova flex pens fast acting insulin. I really want to have a classic physique like Mike Mentzer.
> However if you will tell me how and when to do insulin I'll keep doing it.
> I eat 10 grams of carbs for every IU of insulin 5-15 minutes after injections.
> My workout is high volume like Frank Zane because I can't lift heavy.



Yikes! Let’s get you caught up before you inject any more.


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

Start here https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/1773-Monster-s-Insulin-Primer!?highlight=Monster+insulin


----------



## ATLRigger (Apr 14, 2021)

I want a classic physique with a tiny waist too. Not sure I’m willing to pay the price (in terms of diet) however.


----------



## sfw509 (Apr 14, 2021)

I love the classic look. But I feel like it definitely depends on your genetics. Got to have the right home structure.

And as for insulin, you have to be dialed in to what your doing. I've never used it, know a few who have with some success. But you can end up someplace you don't want to go if you mess it up.


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

sfw509 said:


> And as for insulin, you have to be dialed in to what your doing. I've never used it, know a few who have with some success. But you can end up someplace you don't want to go if you mess it up.



yes, really fat or really dead.


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you all for the advice and knowledge.

 Ok so here what I'm doing and going to do with my insulin.
 In the morning take 7IU's. 5-15 minutes after take in a 33 gram pack of sugar oatmeal and drank a ensure mixed with milk.
 2nd a hour after the injection I took in 70 grams of crabs with equate and ensure drank, I drank some BCAA with electrolytes, 2,000 mg of Omega 3 and 50 mg or mcg of DHEA.
 My next injection will be about 6-7 at night pre-work out 5IU's of fast acting insulin. 5-15 minutes later I'll take in a equate which has 50 grams of crabs lots of vitamin, 13 grams of protein, I'll also drank beer juice or beet supp, 5 grams of creatine.
 A hour into workout I'll take another equate drank with 50mg DHEA, 1,000 mg of Omega 3.
 I train at minimum for 2 hours but usually hit 3 hours sometimes 3 and half.
 After work out I'm thinking about taking 10 iu's of insulin. Take in 2 equate which have a 100 carbs, mix up milk and muscle milk 50grams of protein, take bcaa and 5 grams of creatine


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

How long after your last injection of insulin do you go to bed?


----------



## PZT (Apr 14, 2021)

Seems like a lot of the gurus now are prescribing just enough slin for your already post workout carb intake on lagging body part days. So like what I take from them if your post workout meal is consistently 50 g post leg day. They will start there guy on 1 IU if they don't feel hypo they will have them do 2 IUs the next leg day, if they don't go hypo they try 3 IUs the next day and so on.


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

You should always carry glucose tabs with you. I’ve gone hypo while driving and I’ll tell you that there was no way I’d have made it to a store to buy a juice and if I hadn’t had tabs I’d have been ****ed. And I always followed the 10g carb/iu rule.


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 14, 2021)

2-4 hours. I wake up constantly and snack too


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

thegodofwisdom666 said:


> 2-4 hours. I wake up constantly and snack too



Personally that’s way to soon after an injection for my risk threshold. Going hypo while you’re sleeping is a great way to off yourself. No more snacking for GOW!


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 14, 2021)

Ok I'm just going to use it in the morning and pre-work out. What's the maximum amount I can use for pre workout?


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

thegodofwisdom666 said:


> Ok I'm just going to use it in the morning and pre-work out. What's the maximum amount I can use for pre workout?



15iu seems to be the general max amount. 

Buy glucose tabs and keep them with you within 3-4 hours of injection.


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you so much brother.


----------



## Jin (Apr 14, 2021)

thegodofwisdom666 said:


> Thank you so much brother.



No problem. Don’t die. You just got here!


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 14, 2021)

Jin your cooler than the winds breeze brother


----------



## creekrat (Apr 14, 2021)

PZT said:


> Seems like a lot of the gurus now are prescribing just enough slin for your already post workout carb intake on lagging body part days.



This is how you do it if you don't want to get fat.  You should tailor your insulin to your current diet instead of tailoring your diet to your insulin


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 14, 2021)

Thank you so much brother. I'll do what you said because I've been eating way too much and I'm gaining muscle, but fat also


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 14, 2021)

Wet behind the ears w insulin? But using it?
Very dangerous subject!!


----------



## thegodofwisdom666 (Apr 15, 2021)

My source went to prison so no gear. Insulin is legal and builds muscle.... The brothers here have gave me a regimen to follow so I'm good to go now.


----------

